# Weekly Competition 2017-14



## Mike Hughey (Apr 4, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.*

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs. Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $10 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.
For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.
If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.
We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:

For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.
Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2
1. *R2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 R' U R' U'
*2. *U F R F2 U2 R2 F' R' F' U2
*3. *R' F' U F U2 F R2 U R2
*4. *U2 F U' R U2 R U' R
*5. *R F U2 F U' R U' F U'
*3x3x3
1. *U2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 U2 L' U2 L' B R2 D' F' L U B2 F2 L' D
*2. *R2 D B2 U' L2 D2 U L2 R2 U' L2 B L2 D U2 B' D2 L R2 F U'
*3. *B2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 B' D2 F2 U L F L2 R' B' F2
*4. *F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 D' R' F2 L' B R2 D2 R2 F2 L' U
*5. *L2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D B L2 U' L2 R F L2 R2 D2
*4x4x4
1. *L' U Fw2 L Fw' R2 Fw' F' L2 D Fw2 U2 B2 D F R' Uw2 B2 Uw2 Rw F' Uw' U' R2 B Fw D' U' L' Fw Uw L R2 Uw2 U' Fw2 U' B' L' R'
*2. *L Rw' U' Rw2 F' U F2 U' Fw' Rw F2 L2 D2 Fw' L Fw' D' R' Uw B' U' B' Fw' D B' U Fw' F D' U' R2 B' Uw2 B D' U' B F2 R2 D
*3. *Fw F' U B L2 R' B2 Uw' B' F2 R B2 D2 Uw' F2 L' F R D Fw2 R' U' B' U R2 D Uw' L' R2 B' F Rw D2 Fw' L' Rw' R Fw L2 Rw
*4. *U2 L B U2 Rw' B' F2 D' F' D2 Uw2 U B R B2 Rw D2 R2 Fw D' U2 B' F2 D' Fw D' Uw' Rw Fw2 F2 R' Fw' D2 Rw' F D2 Uw' U2 B2 Fw
*5. *Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw R' Fw2 R2 Uw L U L F D2 F' L R2 B' F' L2 R Fw Uw2 F2 L' Rw B2 U B' F U B2 F2 L' R' B2 D Uw2 F D'
*5x5x5
1. *U2 B' Dw' R' Uw B' U2 L Lw2 R' Bw U' B D Rw2 R2 B' Rw' Fw2 Rw' D Rw2 B Bw Fw F L' B Lw2 Rw Uw2 F2 Uw' R2 Dw' B2 R' B Lw D Dw Bw Dw B' Bw Fw' F Lw' B R' B2 R2 D Bw' Fw2 U' F2 L' Fw R2
*2. *Dw Rw D2 L Uw L Rw' R D Uw Bw2 Fw' Rw R2 U' L2 Rw Dw Lw2 Fw F' Uw2 Bw' Fw' F' R U Lw' Uw' B' Fw D2 Rw U Lw' D2 Uw Fw2 F L' Lw' R U2 L2 Bw2 L' Uw L Uw Lw' R2 Bw' Lw2 Fw Rw D Lw D Bw' F
*3. *Fw2 L2 Lw' Uw L Lw' R' D U2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 F Rw2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Rw' Bw2 Fw R' U L Lw' R' D2 Bw L Bw Fw2 F' D' L2 U2 Fw D2 Dw2 Uw R' U2 Fw' Lw' Bw' Dw L2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U' Lw2 R Fw' F2 Uw2 B' Bw Rw2 Bw2 Dw' Lw2
*4. *Dw F' L D' Dw Lw' R' Uw' Rw D2 Bw F L U' Rw Bw2 L2 Rw B Fw' R' Bw2 Fw2 F Uw2 Lw R Bw2 Fw F' L2 B D' Uw2 U Bw2 D' Bw' U B Rw Fw2 L Uw Fw2 D Fw D Dw Uw' U2 Bw' R2 Bw2 L' Uw R' U2 B2 F2
*5. *Rw2 Uw' Rw2 F' L Dw' U2 L' Rw Fw' U' R2 D' Fw' L Dw' Bw' L2 Lw' Rw2 Bw F U Lw F Lw2 Uw2 R2 B' Bw D' B R2 F2 R Dw Uw U Bw R2 Bw2 F Uw' R B2 Dw R2 U2 L2 Bw' F Lw' Uw' U' Lw Uw Fw' F' L Rw
*6x6x6
1. *L' F' 3R2 2B2 3F 2F' 3R' 2R R' U B' 3R 2R D' L 2L2 2R2 R2 2D' 2L2 3R' 2F2 F' 2R2 3U 2B 2F2 U' 2R2 3F 2F 3U' 3R' 2B' 2L2 B2 2B' D' U B 2U2 L2 3U U 2L2 2R' D' 3F' F2 D2 3U 2R' 2F2 U2 3R2 2R' D B 2B 2F2 2L' 2B2 R2 2B2 3R2 D B2 2L2 D 2R'
*2. *3U' U F 3R' F2 3U2 F L 3R' R2 2D 2L' B2 2R' 2B2 2R2 R2 2D' B' 2L2 B2 D' F 3R' R2 2D 3U' L' 2F 2D' R2 D 2R B' 3F 2D B2 2B 3F' 2R 2U L' 3U2 B2 D' R 2D L2 2L' 2R' R' 3F L R U B' 2B2 3F' 2D U2 B2 3U 2F' D2 2L' 2D2 2U' 3F2 2F F
*3. *B' L2 3U' F D 3R2 R' B 2R' 2U' 3R 2D' 3U 2U2 F' 2L 2D 2B' 3R2 2U 3F 2R D 2U' 2B 2F2 D2 3U 2B2 2F' D 2F2 F' 2R 3U' B2 2L' U 2R' 2F2 2U R' 2B' F' 2U' B' L 2L' R2 3F 2R2 2U2 L' F' 3U2 L2 2L U L' 2L2 R' 3F2 D' 3U2 2R2 3F2 L2 2L2 U' 3F
*4. *2D' R2 2D' 3U U' R' 3F' 3R' B 3F2 F2 2L' B2 2B 3F2 L 2L 3U B2 2F 2L2 3R2 3U U' 2L2 B D' 3U U' 2B 3F L2 D' L 2L2 3R2 R D2 2D U 2R 3U2 3R' D2 2L' U2 B 2B 2F' U 3F2 U' L2 F L 2L R2 U' L' 2L 2F' 3U2 F' L 2R 2B' 2F F L' 2F2
*5. *D2 2U2 B 2B' 2F2 2D' L 3R2 2B2 L2 3F 2L U R' 2B2 3R' R 2B' L2 3F2 F' 3U 2L 3U 2L B' R2 2D2 3U' 2B2 3F2 2D2 2U' 2L2 3R2 B 2L' 3F F' R2 B' 3R' B2 D2 2D' L' 2D 3U2 2U2 R2 2D2 U2 B2 2F2 R F2 3U 2U F2 R D 2L2 3U R2 3F2 D2 2U2 B 3R' D2
*7x7x7
1. *2B2 2R 2B 3D2 3F' F2 R2 B' 3L2 B 3F' 2D U 3B F2 3L D 3R R 3U' 3F2 U' 3F 2F' 2L' 2F2 L2 2L' 3D' 2R2 B' 2L' D2 3R' 3D2 R2 F' 2L 3L' B2 3B2 3F D2 L' 2B 3B 3F' F2 3D' 2F' 3L D2 3L 3R2 3B' 2F F' 2L2 U' 2L' 2R2 R' 3D' 3U2 2U' 2F' 2U2 2L' 2D F U 3B2 3U 3B L R' 2D 3D2 U 3R2 R' U' 3L' 2R2 R2 2F' 3L' U2 3L' 2D' 3D2 3B' 2F 2R2 2B2 3R 3F 3R' 2F' 3U
*2. *L2 2F 3L 3R' B' 3B2 F 3R2 R2 D2 2U' U2 L' 3L 2D' B 3D 3L 3U 2U B2 U 2R R U 3R' R 2B2 3F 2L' F2 3R2 2R' 2F' R' 2B' 2U L' F2 3D F' 2R2 3F 3R2 D' U 2B2 3U' 3B2 2F F' D 2B' 2F L2 3R' R B2 F' 3U' L' 2L 3L B2 2U 2L 3R2 2F2 F 2D U' 2B' 3B2 2D 3D2 3L 2R 3B2 L 3B D L' 3L B 2B2 2L' 2U 2F' 3L2 2U2 B' 3L2 3U 3B' 2L2 R2 2B 2L' 2F 2L
*3. *U' B2 3B2 3L' 3D2 2U' 3R 2F D' 2U2 F2 3U 2R' 2F 3D 3U' 2F2 L2 2U2 2R2 3D U 2R2 2B2 L2 3D2 B2 3F 2R 3U2 B' 3D B 2B' 3B2 3R2 R' F' 3L2 2B' 2F2 3D' B 2L' 3B' R2 2B2 3U 3F' 3R' D 3F 2F' 2D2 3F' 3U 2L2 3L' 2R B2 D' 2B' 3L2 2B 3D' 2F' F' 3L2 3D L2 R' B' 2B' 3B' 3F2 2F2 2D2 2B 3U U' R2 3F' 2L' 3R B' 3B 2U2 2L2 2R B2 3L 3R2 2R2 2B' 3F' F D2 2L2 2R D2
*4. *3L' 2B' L' 3R' R F' 2L 3R' 2R2 F2 3L2 D 3L U 2F 3U2 B2 2L' 3F' 2F' 3L 2R' 2D' 3U' 2U2 3R' 2F 3D2 3R2 2B' L 3R' 2R 2D' 2U2 U 3R2 3B2 3R 2R 3F 2F2 3U 2L D' 2L' 3R' B 2U 2B F2 2R2 R 3D 3L2 R2 2F2 F2 2D' B' F' L2 R F' 2U' 2R2 B2 2B2 3F' 3D2 3U 2F 2D 3D' 2B F' 2U 2L U' 2R' D2 2D 2L 2B2 3D' 2U' L 2R' 2D' 3D B 3F2 R' F 3R B' 2D' 2B' 2L' 2R
*5. *L' 2B2 U' B2 F' 3U L2 R D' 3D 3B 3F L B' 3F2 L' R' 2B' 3L2 3R2 3F' 3D' L' D2 2D2 3L2 3F 3R2 3U2 2B2 2D U 3B' 3F' 3L R' 2B 3L' 2B 2L' 2B2 L' 3D2 U2 2R2 3U 3R 2U 2F2 3U' U2 2R 3F' 2R 2B L 3U2 F2 3D2 3U2 2F' 3R' F2 3D 3B2 L2 2F' 2L2 F2 3D 2B' D' 3D U' 3L 2B' 3B' 2D' 2U R 2U2 2L2 R F2 L 2L R' 2B L 3L 3R' B' L R2 2D' 3F2 D' 2D' B2 3B
*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F R' F2 R F2 U' F' U
*2. *U F U2 F R' U2 F R F'
*3. *R U' R' F2 R U' F U' F2
*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 D R' U B D' L D U R' F L
*2. *R2 D B2 L2 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D2 L' B2 U L2 U B' D' L' F' R2
*3. *D2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 F2 D L B2 F2 L U F' D2 F L U
*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw' D' L2 R2 B Uw' Rw R2 D2 U B2 U' L2 Rw2 R D' Rw' F2 Uw L' Rw2 Uw' F' Uw2 L Uw' Fw' Rw' B2 L Fw2 Rw R2 Fw' F' R D2 L F' D'
*2. *Uw2 F' R2 Fw' L Rw' Uw' Fw2 D R Fw Rw2 D R2 Fw Rw' R F L B F' Uw L F' U2 L2 Rw' F2 R Fw D2 U B' F2 L' Uw2 R' Fw2 F Rw'
*3. *B' L B' L Rw R D U' L' B' Fw2 F' Uw R Fw2 Rw Uw L R B D B F R Uw Rw R Uw Fw2 Rw' B F' Rw2 R' U' L' R2 Fw Rw2 R
*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Rw2 U2 Lw' F D2 Dw B D' Bw2 Lw' Dw' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 R Fw Uw' L' Uw' Bw Fw' Dw2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw' U Bw F' R' Fw' U2 Fw' F' Lw Rw' Dw' Uw R' U2 Bw Rw Fw2 Rw2 Bw Fw D2 Dw F' L2 D' Dw2 Lw' R2 F Rw' Dw2 U'
*2. *Bw2 U2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 B' R' F Uw' U2 Lw U Lw2 Bw2 L' D2 Dw2 U L D' L2 Rw2 R Bw' R Bw2 Uw Lw' Rw B' F2 Lw' B2 Bw Dw' B D2 U Lw2 F Lw' Rw2 F Dw2 B2 Dw F2 Lw F' Dw' B2 Lw B R' Dw' L2 B Uw Rw' Dw'
*3. *Lw2 Rw R B2 Uw R' Fw2 Dw R2 Bw2 Lw2 D' Uw R2 Dw Rw2 D' L Rw R D' Dw Bw U' B2 L2 Lw Rw B2 F' Rw' U Fw F' L' Rw2 B2 F Rw2 B' D2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 B U2 F Dw Bw' F2 L2 Rw Dw' U2 B2 L2 R2 D
*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2B 3U' 2F F 2R B' U R 2F D 2D' 2B' U' R2 3F' 2U 2L B2 D' 2L B' 2L' 2R' 2U 3R2 3F2 2D2 L2 F 2L' 2D' 2F2 2D' 2L2 2D 2L' 2D 3U' 2U L' 2R2 2D2 F' D2 3R 2R' 2D' U F' 2L2 2D' U' B2 3F' 2F2 3R 2D' 3U2 2U2 U' L' 2D2 3U2 L 2R' B F2 2D' 2R R
*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L2 2F' 3L2 D2 B' L2 2F2 2L2 2B 2L 3F2 2F 3L2 R' U2 F2 3U 3B2 2L' 3B2 2F2 D' 3R' R' 2B 3F 3D2 3L2 D' 2F' 2L2 B2 L2 3B' 3D2 2F2 F2 3D' 2U' F L2 2L2 U 3R2 2D2 2B2 R2 B 3L2 3B' 3D2 B' 2L 2F2 3D 3R2 2F 3L U' B' 2R' 3F2 U2 B' R' 3D B' 2F' 3U2 L2 F 2D 3D 2L2 R2 B D' B 3B2 2L 2B R' D2 L' 2D 3U' 2U R' 2F 2L2 2R' 3D' 3F' D2 3D2 3R' D2 2D 3U' 2U
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L R D' F2 L' B' R' F2 U2 F2
*2. *U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 R' F L2 F2 R2 F' U L U R'
*3. *L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 D2 U R2 U2 F2 L F D' B' F' L R' F' L2 R2
*4. *F2 L2 U L2 U R2 D' B2 U B2 D' B R' F2 U2 B L2 U L B' R'
*5. *D2 B U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' L' R' U2 B D2 L F' D' B R'
*6. *R2 B' R2 B L2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 F L B' F L2 U2 R' D' R2 B F
*7. *B2 R2 D F B2 U L U2 D R' L2 D2 F U2 R2 B' L2 B2 U2 B L2
*8. *D B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U B' L2 U' L' D' R D B2 U F2
*9. *U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 D2 L D2 B' F2 D' L' F' D' B' D2 L D'
*10. *L' D2 F B' U2 R D L' D2 L D L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 D'
*11. *U2 B' R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B L2 R' B2 F L B2 D F2 L' U2
*12. *F D2 L2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' U' L2 U F L2 R F2 U L' R
*13. *L2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 R' F' R' D2 R D2 U' L2 B' L' R2
*14. *F2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R' B F2 L2 U L U B' U' R'
*15. *U2 B2 F2 L U2 F2 L D2 B2 D2 R' F L2 B' R' D B' R2 B' U2
*16. *B2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F2 U R F' D' B L' F' R2 U' F' D2
*17. *L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 R' U B2 L' D2 F R B' U' R
*18. *L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 B R' F2 D R' B F D' L2 B
*19. *U2 L' B' U' F2 D2 R L D F2 B R2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 B2
*20. *L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D R2 B' R2 F' L' B2 U' L R U' L'
*21. *F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B D L' D' U' B2 U R' B2 U2
*22. *B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' F' L' D F2 U2 F' L' F' R F'
*23. *B' R2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 B' F2 R2 F D L B R' U2 F U F2 D2 U2
*24. *B2 D2 R2 B' L2 B L2 D2 U2 R2 B U R U B2 F2 U' B2 L U2
*25. *L D2 F2 R' F2 L B2 F2 L R' B F' R' D' R2 B L2 D' L F
*26. *L2 U2 F2 L B2 L U2 R B2 R2 U2 F' R2 U' L R' B U' L D' L
*27. *F2 L' B2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 U' B' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 F R U' F2
*28. *U F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U2 R U B' F' D2 B2 R' B L D'
*29. *U2 L2 B' L2 F D2 B U2 R2 F2 L U B' U L D U' R2 U2 B'
*30. *B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D B2 F D2 F' D B' L' D U R2 D2
*31. *F2 U2 R2 F R2 B R2 B2 L2 B' F' D F' L F2 U' R2 D U B'
*32. *U2 L U' F2 D2 L U2 L2 D' F' R2 D' L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D'
*33. *F L' U B' L2 F B' L D F' L2 B2 U F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2
*34. *L F2 L2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' D' R' F L F2 U2 B2 F2 U R'
*35. *B L2 F L2 U F D' L D' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 D2 F2 R2 D2
*36. *F2 U R2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R F' R' F L B U' F' D' U
*37. *B' L2 F' D2 F' U2 B D2 B L2 F2 L B D F' U2 L D' B2 D F
*38. *R' F2 U2 F2 L U2 R B2 R' D2 U' F L' U2 B' L B2 D F D
*39. *F2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 F' U F2 U2 B F L U F' D2 L'
*40. *U2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 F U2 F U2 R' D2 B' D' B' U R' F' D2 F
*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U' L2 D' R U B U2 F R' B F2 L' R'
*2. *L2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 B U R D' R2 F' L B' D R' U'
*3. *U' L2 U F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U2 L' B' D2 R2 F R U L B' D
*4. *U' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D L' R D F' U B D2 L2 R B' D'
*5. *U2 B2 L2 F2 L F2 R D2 R' F2 L2 F U R B' F' U B' F2 U2
*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F2 D F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F L B' D L' B' D2 L' B2 F
*2. *U2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 B U2 B U2 F' L D' R U F' D' L' R2 B' R
*3. *R2 F' R2 B U2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 F L B2 D R2 D' B' F' L D'
*4. *U' R' B' D F B L' U' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2
*5. *B L2 F' U2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 R B2 U' L B' L2 B R B F'
*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L' F' U B L2 B' U B L U
*2. *L2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 L B2 R D2 R' F' U L2 B U2 F R B U
*3. *U2 L2 D2 B' L' U D2 F D2 L F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' F2
*4. *B' R2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 B U L2 F' D' R2
*5. *B' D2 B R2 D2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' L' R2 F D L' U R B' U L'
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *F R' L U F2 R U2 F B2 R U B2 U2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R2 F' R' U' F R2 F U' R' U2
*3. *D2 L2 D F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 F' D L' D2 L' F' L' D' R'
*4. *U' L R2 B2 Fw2 F L2 D' L D U Fw2 R' Uw' L R' B' F2 U2 R' D Uw' U2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 U' B Fw' U2 F U' B' F Uw2 R B2 Rw' U2 Fw'
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U F2 U F' R2 F' R F R'
*3. *U L B' L' F2 L2 F L' D2 R' F2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2
*4. *F2 Uw U L' R2 B' Rw' B2 L2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 U2 B2 L2 Uw2 F D2 F' D2 L2 Uw U Rw' B Fw Uw' Fw2 F2 D Uw B2 Fw' F L R2 B Uw L' B'
*5. *L Lw2 Bw Fw2 Dw Uw' R' Bw2 Uw Fw' D Dw R' D2 Rw2 D2 Lw' Bw2 L' Fw Uw B2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 D2 Lw2 Dw2 U' F2 Lw2 Dw' Uw Lw2 Rw R2 Uw R2 B F2 R2 Fw2 R Uw2 Lw2 F2 Lw B2 Bw Dw L U Lw' B' Rw' Dw2 Fw' Rw Dw Uw'
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:
2:* U2 F R2 U' R2 U F2 U' F'
*3:* B2 L F' D2 L' B2 U B R' L2 U B' D2 R' F D' L2 B2 U' F' D' F' R' F2 D2
*4:* Fw Uw2 F D' Rw' Uw2 D2 Fw' L' R' Rw2 D' Rw2 U F U D R U Fw' R2 F' L B R Fw2 F2 Rw' U' F2 U2 Uw2 L' B2 Fw' D2 Uw U2 B2 F2
*5:* D2 Uw2 Dw2 L Bw2 Uw Fw' U2 D' L2 U Uw B' R' Bw B2 Fw' Dw2 Fw D2 L2 U Dw L2 Rw B2 Rw' B2 R2 L' D2 R' U' B' Rw' L Dw2 B' Fw2 Uw Dw Fw' U2 Bw B' Fw' U Lw2 R2 Fw2 U F' B Bw' D2 Uw' R' Fw' D2 F
*6:* B' R2 2U 2B 2R 2U2 D2 U 2L 2D' 2R 2U 3R' F2 2B R2 B 2B F 3R' R D 2R' 2L 3F' 2U2 2D U2 2R' 2F 2U2 L 2R B' 2L R' 2F L2 2B' 2R R' 2B F' 2L2 2R B' 2L L 3F2 U2 2U2 2R U' D 3U2 2R2 3R2 B' 3F' U2 2U2 3U' 2F' F 3R D 2U' R' L 2D' F' D2 2L' U' 2B U 2R 3R F' U
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:
2:* U' F2 U R U' R2 F R2 U'
*3:* U' D L R U D2 F' D' B2 F' U2 R' D F' U' D L2 D B2 U2 F R2 D' R' B2
*4:* Rw2 L' D2 U' Rw' R' B2 D2 R2 F2 B2 L Rw D Fw' F2 D2 Uw Rw Uw2 Rw F B R2 B' L U2 Uw2 B R L' Rw Uw D' R U' B' L F2 U'
*5:* Dw2 F' L2 F2 U' B L' D' F R U2 D' L' F R2 F2 Rw L R2 Dw' R Uw U2 Lw' Rw F' Dw2 Uw2 B2 D R' Lw' B Fw Uw' U2 D2 R' Rw2 F2 L' Fw' F Dw' B2 Dw U2 B D Fw B2 D Bw2 L' Fw' F L Uw L2 U2
*6:* 2F2 3U2 D 2R2 L' 2F2 2B' R 2U2 R L B 3U 2U2 2L2 R 2R' L 3U U' B2 D2 3U' B' 2D D 2R' U' 2L2 3U B' L2 D' 2U2 R2 F 2U2 U2 R' 3F R' U 3R2 3U' 2U2 B 2B 2U L2 D' 2U 2D2 U 3U2 3F2 2L L2 2U L R' 2F2 3R 2D 2U' 3R2 3F2 U' 2L2 2F' 2D' 2F' 2D2 D' 3U2 2F 2L2 3U' F2 3F' 2D
*7:* 3L 2R' 2F' 2L U 2D L' 2U' U 3D' 2B' 3D F U2 B2 U2 F 2F U2 D 2F' 2L 3B 2L B2 2F' 3L' 3F2 B' 3B' 2B' 3R2 2L' 3U' R2 2D R 2D' 2U2 3R' F 3R 2L2 2B2 3L2 3U' 3F2 2R' 3B2 2U' 2L 2U 3U2 L D' 3L' 3U' L2 3L 2B2 3U2 U' 2R 3D2 3R2 2D2 3B2 3R' B' 2R' 3F F 3U' D' L 3L B' 3F' F2 2L' F' L2 D' R2 3R L' 2U2 2L' 3U F' 3R2 F' 2B 3R 3U 3F 2U 2F D 2U'
*Mini Guildford
2:* R F U' F' R F' R' F
*3:* U' R U2 B D2 F' D2 L B' D2 F' R2 U F' D R' L F' U' B' D' U' R2 L2 U'
*4:* F B2 D R' U' B2 R' B2 U' D' Uw2 Rw D2 L2 R' Fw2 D' F' L' U L Rw' R Uw' B2 Fw2 F Uw2 F2 L' U2 B2 Uw2 F B Uw Fw' Rw U Rw
*5:* Rw' B2 Fw Uw2 R2 F Lw' U B R2 L D' Lw' F2 Lw B Uw R Bw Uw2 Fw2 L2 B2 D2 Bw' R' D2 L Lw Dw2 R U' F' B' Uw2 F' U Uw2 D2 Bw' F2 Rw F' Lw' U2 L' F Bw2 R2 Bw2 Rw R2 F2 B2 Fw U2 Bw' Fw2 Rw' Bw'
*OH:* D' F D2 B2 L B L' R2 B D2 R2 B U2 R F L F' L' D B' L2 B' U2 B2 R' 
*Clock:* UR0+ DR0+ DL4- UL1+ U5- R4- D4+ L4- ALL2+ y2 U5+ R4+ D3+ L3- ALL2+ UR DR UL
*Mega:* R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*Pyra:* U B R' B' U' R U' B l' r' b u
*Skewb:* U L' B L U L B L'
*Square-1:* (1,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (1,0) / (-1,0) / (5,6) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (5,-5) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (5,1) / (-4,6) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (3,-2) 

*Clock
1. *UR3+ DR4+ DL6+ UL3+ U0+ R2+ D2- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U2- R1- D3+ L3+ ALL4+ UR DL
*2. *UR1- DR2+ DL4+ UL3+ U0+ R5- D6+ L2+ ALL0+ y2 U1- R4+ D4+ L3- ALL6+ UL
*3*. UR4+ DR2- DL3+ UL2+ U4+ R5- D2+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U2- R4+ D0+ L0+ ALL0+ UR DR DL
*4. *UR1+ DR3- DL3+ UL6+ U1- R5- D1+ L4+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R1+ D0+ L3+ ALL1- DL UL
*5.* UR4- DR0+ DL5- UL4+ U1- R1- D2- L3- ALL5+ y2 U5+ R1- D2+ L1- ALL5+ DR DL
*Kilominx:
1*
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*2*
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3*
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*4*
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*5* 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U

*
MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*PyraMinx
1. *L U R' U L' B R' r b
*2. *L R L B' R' L R' r u
*3. *U' L U R' L B U' L U' l' b u'
*4. *U' L B' U R B' R' L' U l' r' b u
*5. *U L' U B' R' U L l' b u'
*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-4, -3) /
*2. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 3) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (5, 2) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-4, -4)
*5. *(3, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (6, 2) / (0, 2)
*Skewb
1. *L' D R U' L' D R' D' R' D' U'
*2. *D L U' D' U L' D' L R D' U'
*3. *R D' L U R L' D' L' R' D' U'
*4. *R U D' L R D' R' U L D' U'
*5. *D R U' L' D L U D L' D' U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 4, 2017)

2BLD: *18.96* [8.30], 49.16[16.70], 45.52[24.02]
3BLD: *1:25.02* [28], DNF(1:28.09), 1:33.68[47]
4BLD: DNF, DNF, *8:46.36 *
5BLD: DNF (2x), *14:24.28* [9:14], DNF [80-90%]
6BLD: *DNF*, fast [27:43], but a mess
7BLD: *DNF* [58:20] not too bad, two obvious slice errors.
Multi: *6/6* in 25:15 [17:51]

2x2: 13.74, 11.87, 16.45, 14.93, 19.38
3x3: 34.86, 33.33, 38.38, 47.23, 38.69
4x4: 2:31.31, 2:18.54, 2:46.86, 2:33.12, 2:16.66 
5x5: 3:46.36, 4:27.29, 3:51.09, 3:57.50, 3:43.86
6x6: 8:05.02, 7:50.99, 7:43.52, 7:13.86, 8:43.20
7x7: 13:04, 13:19, 11:49, 11:46, 13:26

2-4: 2:41.82 good, after 23 sec on the 2x2 
2-5: 7:42.85, bad 5x5
2-6: 16:43.67 bad throughout


----------



## Lili Martin (Apr 4, 2017)

2x2 : (8.03), 10.13, 20.26, 9.88, (23.15) = 13.42
3x3 : 39.18, 29.73, (29.42), 32.79, (43.20) = 33.90
4x4 : 2:13.29, 2:12.78, (1:49.12),2:09.54, (2:17.66) = 2:11.87
5x5 : (3:52.56), (4:18.28), 4:11.28, 4:00.25,4:13.61 = 4:08.38
6x6 : (9:06.86), 8:48.54, 8:38.91, (7:46.73), 7:52.06 = 8:26.50
7x7 : 12:19.31, 13:26.56, 12:17.88, (13:55.07), (12:11.80) = 12:41.25
2-4 relay : 3:02.48
2-5 relay : 7:08.92
2-6 relay : 15:38.05
2-7 relay : 30:37.07
Mini Guildford : 20:58.80
OH : 1:25.14, (1:20.20), 1:48.65,1:45.78, (2:28.71) = 1:39.86
clock : (2:19.46), 1:06.72, 1:01.71, (53.22), 1:20.36 = 1:09.60
megaminx : 4:55.81, (4:56.06),4:28.63, (4:14.58), 4:36.04 = 4:40.16
kilominx : (1:58.74),1:34.92, 1:43.74, (1:25.72),1:40.33 = 1:39.66
pyraminx : (57.17), 52.29,40.07, (32.02), 40.18 = 44.18
square-1 : 3:16.48, 3:35.40, (4:07.31), (1:57.31), 2:02.87 = 2:58.25
skewb : 15.12, 10.29, (19.43), (8.46), 14.92 = 13.44


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 4, 2017)

2x2 : (3.69), (6.06), 4.79, 4.38, 3.69 = 4.29
3x3 : 13.28, (14.30), 11.47, 14.19, (8.62) = 12.98
4x4 : 52.71, 47.35, (53.35), 51.70, (45.12) = 50.59
5x5 : 1:33.96, 1:37.21, 1:42.24, (1:43.73), (1:23.90) = 1:37.80
6x6 : (2:35.08), (3:01.13), 2:42.47, 2:37.22, 2:56.03 = 2:45.24
7x7 : (3:45.41), (4:10.96), 4:09.24, 3:50.93, 4:00.16 = 4:00.11
2BLD : 32.26, 42.47, DNF = 32.26
3BLD : 2:37.72, 3:09.66, 2:06.80 = 2:06.80
4BLD : DNF (13:32), 17:49, DNS = 17:49
5BLD : 33:10.87, DNS, DNS = 33:10.87
Multi BLD : 2/3 (18:10)
OH : 36.23, (45.88), 38.20, 35.75, (32.67) = 36.73
3x3 WF : (8:59.38), 6:04.12, (4:40.46), 6:04.77, 4:44.56 = 5:37.82
MTS : (51.34), (41.59), 44.05, 45.77, 44.77 = 44.86
2-4 Relay : 1:10.81
2-5 Relay : 2:53.92
2-6 Relay : 6:01.63
2-7 Relay : 9:30.31
Mini Guildford : 6:14.84
Clock : (19.46), 16.87, 18.50, 18.81, (16.04) = 18.06
Kilominx : 43.28, 35.74, (46.76), 35.97, (34.45) = 38.33
Megaminx : 1:27.72, (1:34.66), (1:23.92), 1:26.19, 1:27.38 = 1:27.10
Pyraminx : 5.99, 6.05, 5.94, (8.24), (5.78) = 5.99
Square-1 : 25.52, 21.55, (15.86), 24.63, (28.40) = 23.90
Skewb : 8.01, 6.29, (8.16), (4.50), 7.57 = 7.29


----------



## arbivara (Apr 4, 2017)

2x2x2: (7.48) 10.56 (12.21) 8.36 7.79 = *8.90* // Nice last solve
3x3x3: 33.37 34.43 (36.91) (26.20) 33.04 = *33.61* // bad as it gets
4x4x4: 3:46.43 (3:07.98) 3:27.32 3:27.86 (3:54.79) = *3:33.87* // good
5x5x5: 7:02.36 (8:30.97) (6:34.68) 6:56.26 8:20.61 = 7:26.41 // good
2BLD: 1:52.98 (2:17.22) (DNF) = *1:52.98* // meh(2)
OH: (45.41) (1:42.52) 1:04.55 1:01.85 56.04 = *1:00.81* // right handed
FM: *33* // full solution in spoiler bellow
Skewb: (25.93) 33.88 (43.95) 35.73 39.72 = *36.44* // meh



Spoiler: FMC



R' D B' D2 // 1X2X2 + 2 PAIRS
(D' B2) // pseudo 2X2X2 + 2 PAIRS
U B // 2X2X2 + 2 PAIRS
L' U' F* U // 2X2X2 + 1X2X2
F2 // F2L-2
L U L' U R U R' // F2L-1 + PAIR
B' U' B // EO
L U' L' U' // AB3C
insertion:
* - L D' L' U L D L' U' // solves all corners
Final solution:
R' D B' D2 U B L' U' F L D' L' U L D L' F2 L U L' U R U R' B' U' B L U' L' U' B2 D


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 4, 2017)

*2x2: *(4.45), 3.39, (2.53), 3.01, 2.64 = *3.01
3x3: *9.90, 9.80, (12.15), 10.85, (9.65) = *10.18
4x4: *41.02, (45.43), (35.88), 45.26, 38.48 = *41.58 *// Never do an event without first warming up
*5x5: *(1:33.08), 1:23.06, 1:28.05, (1:16.42), 1:21.92 = *1:24.34
6x6: *3:12.40, 3:19.03, (3:32.42), (3:07.13), 3:29.06 = *3:20.16
2BLD: *DNF, DNF, 6.06 = *6.06
OH: *(16.90), 18.73, (27.86), 19.89, 17.86 = *18.83
2-4 relay: 54.68
2-5 relay: 2:34.12
Megaminx: *(1:04.53), 1:01.81, 53.74, (48.35), 56.03 = *57.20
Pyraminx: *(7.72), 5.94, 5.12, 5.95, (5.04) = *5.67
Square-1: *(15.57), 18.13, 16.11, (21.01), 18.11 = *17.45
Skewb: *(7.39), 5.42, 6.68, 5.06, (4.97) = *5.72*


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 4, 2017)

222: 8.90, (9.97), (5.53), 6.50, 5.96 = 7.12
333: (15.52), (19.27), 17.77, 17.06, 18.10 = 17.65
444: 55.99, (1:03.35), 1:01.87, (46.46), 1:00.06 = 59.31 // OLL skip on first solve, easy ZBLL on fourth solve, double parity on second and third solves
555: 2:14.40, 2:07.53, 2:17.58, (2:17.66), (1:59.75) = 2:13.18 // EPLL skip on the last solve
666: (5:54.09), 7:00.28, (8:48.51), 6:19.80, 6:20.53 = 6:33.54 // lol
777: 6:36.93, 6:30.10, 6:51.74, (7:10.13), (6:14.33) = 6:39.60
2-3-4 relay: 2:17.66 // tfw your wuque gets an internal pop and is not so 无缺
2-3-4-5 relay: 4:02.72
OH: 38.70, 36.32, (28.74), (42.20), 34.12 = 36.38
Megaminx: 4:10.02, (5:18.96), 4:00.31, (3:38.63), 5:00.21 = 4:23.52
Sq-1: 47.24, 44.83, (39.88), 41.33, (49.91) = 44.47
MBLD: 0/2 14:42.56 // two flipped edges on first cube, corner 5-cycle on second cube
MTS: (1:14.41), (4:08.21), 1:16.50, 1:40.74, 1:38.31 = 1:31.86
FMC: 30


Spoiler: FMC



D2 F' R U R F2 U F D F' U F D' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U L' U' R B R2 B U' B2 D' B L'

D2 // pseudosquares
(L B' D B2 U B' R2 B' R' U L) // 223 + square (12/12)
F' // F2L-1 (1/13)
R U R' // EO (3/16)
F' U2 F U // edges; AB5C (4/20)
Skeleton: D2 F' R U R' F' U2 @ F U L' U' R B R2 B U' B2 D' B L'
@ = U2 F R2 F2 U2 # F R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' // 2+2-cycle (12−7/25)
# = [U', F D F'] // 3-cycle (8−3/30)

Nice cancellations on the first insertion. I noticed that at that point in the skeleton, I could solve two corners with F sexy3 F', and I happened to know the optimal alg for that ([R' F2 R2 U2 R': F2]), _and_ I noticed that it would cancel a whole bunch of moves if I mirrored that alg and did the AUF first.



Side note: Can we switch to using random-state scrambles for 444? 40 random moves produces easy centre cases too often.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 4, 2017)

*3x3 *18.75, 23.26, (DNF), 28.55, (16.15) *= 23.52*
Noo, 28 sec counted. How inconsistent, 12 seconds between the worst and best...

*2x2 *(4.71), (7.48), 6.58, 5.54, 6.46 *= 6.19*

*4x4 *1:32.88, 1:53.58, (1:25.05), 1.59.70, (2.04.17) *= 1.48.72*
Oops

*5x5 *3:55.97, (4:18.22), (3:40.66), 4:09.09, 3:53.05 *= 3:59.37*

*OH *53.60, (51.75), (58.99), 55.86, 54.66 *= 54.71

2-4 *2:16.07
*2-5 *5:59.20

*2BLD *DNF, DNF, 1:00.30

Not much to say, didn't even know what went wrong in the first one, second had a corner flipped incorrectly. 

*3BLD *DNF, DNF, 3:40.84

Yes! I already thought it's a dnf again but luckily succeeded the last one. Oh yeah, and I've finally moved to M2 edges.

*FMC: 46
*


Spoiler



D' L U' L' D L U *L' *| corner cycle (had to do insertion in the very beginning 'cause time ran out)
*L2 *| pre for 2x2x3
F2 L' U' L U' F2 U F2 | pseudo f2l-1
switch to inverse:
U' Fw' U' L' U L Fw | oll
F' U F U F' U' *F *| f2l
*F2 *| pre for f2l-1
R U' R' | random pair building
D' L' D L U' | pseudo 2x2x3
B D2 B' R2 L2 U R' U' | 2x2x2

Comments: Terrible blocks, I didn't find any good ones after 2x2x3 (as always). I left myself time to try only one LL option and luckily enough it was quite the best possible one for me (6-move oll and A-perm)



*MTS *3:07.09, 3:04.87, 2:50.14, (DNF), (2:15.65) *= 3:00.70

Pyra *(8.85), (11.00), 9.14, 9.24, 9.10 *= 9.16*
Pretty hard scrambles for me

*Skewb *12.03, 11.18, 10.60, (12.70), (9.33) *= 11.27

Sq-1 *51.37, 46.77, 28.43, (DNF), (28.03) *= 42.19*


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

*2x2: 13.65
*
1. (19.21) 
2. (8.52) 
3. 10.55 
4. 11.64 
5. 18.76 

*3x3: 42.19
*
1. 41.55 
2. 43.01 
3. 41.99 
4. (34.90) 
5. (49.15) 

*Pyraminx: 14.21
*
1. (17.02) 
2. 13.54 
3. 15.10 
4. 13.96 
5. (12.77) 

This time was great for me


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 4, 2017)

*Megaminx*: (3:30.15), (4:20.25), 4:00.86, 3:38.87, 4:14.69 = *3:58.14

2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *14:19.99*; 12.79, 48.28, 2:10.53, 3:35.70, 7:32.67 Ouch!


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 4, 2017)

*Skewb*: 10.90, (6.55), (15.90), 6.68, 8.41 = *8.67
OH: *(37.64), 56.08, (1:39.15), 38.54, 42.49 = *45.71
Feet: *2:57.87, (3:56.58), 3:09.70, (2:22.08), 2:56.57 = *3:01.38
4x4*: 1:51.20, 1:56.77, (1:46.27), (2:16.09), 1:57.91 = *1:55.30
FMC: *33

I should start practising some events other than FMC and Skewb... 



Spoiler: FMC Solution



U' R' U F U2 F2 U' F U F' D' F U' F' B2 U2 L D L' U2 D2 L B D' R' B' R B D L B L' D2

U' R' U F U2 F2 U' ** // 222 (7/7)
D' B2 L * // 223 (3/10)
D L' D2 L // PF2L-1 (4/14)
(D2) // F2L -1 (1/15)
(L B' L' D' B' R' B R D B') // L3C (10/25)

This left me with 3 twisted corners. So, two insertions, cancelling a total of 8 moves:
Insert at *:
L' U2 L D L' U2 L D' // L3C (2/27)
Insert at **:
F U F' D' F U' F' D (6/33)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 5, 2017)

2x2: 2.93 3.30 3.63 2.32 4.52
3x3: 13.40 11.04 9.65 10.00 9.55 = 10.24
4x4: 46.76 43.09 55.02 49.80 46.34 = 47.64
5x5: 1:33.63 1:43.10 1:44.07 1:40.54 1:41.97 = 1:41.87
6x6:
7x7: 5:47.49 5:36.31 5:11.58 5:26.43 5:28.71 = 5:30.49 All PBs 
OH: 19.74 19.37 20.74 17.48 25.01 = 19.95
Megaminx: 1:42.20 1:49.11 1:31.12 1:42.10 1:32.23 = 1:38.85
2-4: 1:01.49 4x4 with DP 
2-5: 3:01.94
2-6: 6:37.69 Lol had a 2:41 2-5 which left a very poor 6x6 stage
Kilominx: 43.69 49.36 1:02.14 47.00 45.98 = 47.45
Pyraminx: 4.15 4.21 4.94 4.64 3.62 = 4.34
Skewb: 7.76 8.26 6.91 9.62 10.00 = 8.55 Crap could've been sub 8 average oh well
Square-1: 23.42 29.47 24.02 22.45 25.38 = 24.28 0.15 OFF PB!!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 5, 2017)

2x2: 3.97, (5.16), (3.93), 4.78, 3.94 = 4.23
3x3: (11.68), 12.05, 15.61, 11.73, (DNF) = 13.13 // could have been a lot better
4x4: 53.86, (1:10.32), 1:03.36, 1:01.22, (53.49) = 59.48 // Bad
5x5: 1:39:00, (1:46.77), 1:42.20, 1:44.96, (1:34.18) = 1:42.05
6x6:
OH: (34.86), 41.19, (DNF), 1;10.29, 38.24 = 49.85 // I hate V perms
Pyraminx: 11.59, (8.57) 8.90, (DNF) 9.57 = 10.02
Skewb: 7.09, (12.71), (5.90), 7.89, 10.81 = 8.59


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 5, 2017)

3x3: 13.89 13.71 14.05 (13.32) (15.11) = 13.89
What the actual f*** was that.
I probably have gone 8 months without getting a PURE sup-13 ao5. This ends it.


----------



## pearlie05 (Apr 5, 2017)

2x2: (4.95), (7.44), 7.15, 5.69, 5.65 = 6.18
3x3: (22.06), (27.85), 22.88, 23.83, 23.14 = 23.28
4x4: (2:24.76), (1:48.54), 2:24.71, 2:02.33, 2:04.26 = 2:10.43
2-4 Relay: 2:53.52
Pyraminx: 10.58, 11.16, 10.91, (11.26), (9.40) = 10.88


----------



## lejitcuber (Apr 5, 2017)

2x2: 3.22, 2.26, 3.35, 3.45, 2.00 = 2.94
3x3: 9.666, 8.75, 8.92, 8.21, 9.551 = 9.07
4x4: 38.86, 39.26, 38.42, 48.20, 37.96 = 38.84
5x5: 1:07.18, 1:16.30, 1:19.45, 1:17.57, 1:18.27 = 1:17.38
Clock: 10.94, 11.09, 10.28, DNF, 10.64 = 10.89
Sq1: 10.61, 13.11, 9.72, 11.84, 12.91 = 11.78 // No parity
Pyra: 3.87, 2.41, 3.92, 5.24, 3.74 = 3.84
Skewb: 2.41, 3.11, 3.41, 3.89, 3.11 = 3.21
OH: 19.80, 22.68, 20.07, 18.21, 20.15 = 20.00
Mega: 1:01.8, 1:02.31, 1:01.71, 1:31.17, 59.28 = 1:01.94 // Really nice
Mini Guildford: 4:33.21 (PB)


----------



## asacuber (Apr 5, 2017)

2bld: 8.13, 18.76, 3.62= 3.62// WHAT


----------



## DuLe (Apr 5, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *32
*


Spoiler: Solution



*L' F D2 L D2 L2 U R D2 B' R' B' R B D B D' B R' B' R B2 R2 B L B' R2 B L' B' D2 L'*

Premoves: D2 L'
L' F // 2x2x1
D2 L D2 // another 2x2x1
L2 U // 2x2x2
R // 2x2x3
D2 // F2L-1
B' R' B' R // LL 2x2x1
B D B D' B R' B' R // all but 3 corners
B2 R2 B L B' R2 B L' B' //A-perm


----------



## jam66150 (Apr 6, 2017)

3x3x3
dnf+1:03.17+1:10.71+1:39.99+1:19.65=1:23.46
2x2x2
15.48+28.03+20.45+30.89+21.61=23.37
hopefully i can compeat more once i get my skewb and pyraminx


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 6, 2017)

2x2x2: (3.19), (4.11), 3.84, 3.19, 4.07 = *3.70*
3x3x3: 9.18, 11.22, (13.01), (9.11), 12.01 = *10.81*
4x4x4: (37.71), 46.02, 40.39, 44.93, (46.63) = *43.78*
5x5x5: (1:23.57), 1:25.05, 1:25.60, 1:29.36, (1:45.25) = *1:26.67* PB 
6x6x6: 3:13.38, 3:17.17, (2:52.14), 2:54.73, (3:26.28) = *3:08.43 *PB  
3x3x3 OH: (15.56), (29.31), 22.12, 18.96, 18.18 = *19.75*
Pyraminx: 5.66, (4.19), 7.09, (10.26), 4.97 = *5.91
*
Will probably add more later.


----------



## Alpha_Ethan_Smith24 (Apr 6, 2017)

3 x 3 1st(50.96), 2nd(38.20), 3rd(40.02), 4th(58.44), and 5th(32.28) = 48.98


----------



## Now3852 (Apr 6, 2017)

2x2x2 | 4.73, 5.56, (9.52), (3.97), 6.25 = *5.52* 
3x3x3 | (10.96), 11.75, 11.60, 11.46, (12.08) = *11.61* Pretty nice average!
4x4x4 | 57.09, (55.14), (1:02.63), 1:02.62, 1:00.26 = *59.99* YES! Sub-1! 
5x5x5 | (2:22.27), 1:54.98, (1:47.89), 2:02.45, 2:02.10 = *1:59.84* Ewwww that first solve 

2-4 Relay | *1:18.89* Three seconds off of a PB.
2-5 Relay | *3:29.31* Horrid 5x5 solve :/

3x3x3 OH | 28.92, (43.12), 33.65, 38.65, (27.78) = *33.74* Two sub-30s... very nice.
Pyraminx | (10.51), 12.88, (14.92), 12.05, 14.51 = *13.15* Meh


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 7, 2017)

3x3x3 One Handed: (14.56), 18.80, 17.41, (18.99), 15.83 = 17.35
Locked up on LL of the first solve; could've been sub-13. Really nice average.

Megaminx: 1:26.33, (1:11.43), 1:18.71, 1:20.31, (1:28.44) = 1:21.79
Sick single; 2 seconds from PB.

3x3x3: 13.79, (15.12), 13.09, 12.36, (11.75) = 13.08
Good average.
The first solve, I was able to use a shaky ZBLL, standard RUD U Diag-case from the back, backwards (alg is R U' R' U' R U R D R' U R D' R2). Took a couple seconds to recognize the case with slow execution to make sure it was the right alg; could've been sub-12.5 easily.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 7, 2017)

2x2: 2.73, 3.25, 3.00, (2.71), (4.19) = 2.99


----------



## The Blockhead (Apr 8, 2017)

New PBs are in blue.

*2x2: 7.13*
1) 8.39
2) 6.33
3) 6.57
4) 6.43
5) 8.74+​*3x3: **23.86*
1) 21.82
2) 22.56
3) 24.53
4) 26.89
5) 24.49​*4x4: 1:58.57*
1) 2:01.94
2) 1:56.07
3) 1:52.66
4) 2:03.08
5) 1:57.70​*5x5: 3:05.81*
1) 3:07.98+
2) 3:01.67
3) 3:16.60
4) 3:07.35
5) 3:02.12​*6x6: 6:00.86*
1) 6:16.05
2) 6:06.37
3) 6:03.93
4) 5:08.01
5) 5:52.28
*Mean of Solves 3, 4 and 5 is my best mo3, at 5:41.40​*7x7: 8:16.89*
1) 8:23.49
2) 8:33.07
3) 8:06.07
4) 7:27.83
5) 8:21.13​*3x3 OH: 1:16.97*
1) 1:32.70
2) 1:08.49
3) 1:31.77
4) 1:03.94
5) 1:10.67​*2x2 - 4x4: 2:34.00
2x2 - 5x5: 5:16.71
2x2 - 6x6: 11:17.57
2x2 - 7x7: 19:01.67
Kilominx: 1:20.69*
1) 1:30.17
2) 1:02.57
3) 1:02.51
4) 1:36.41
5) 1:29.33​*Megaminx: 2:52.92*
1) 3:16.21
2) 2:51.03
3) 2:53.39
4) 2:48.96
5) 2:54.36​*Pyraminx: 14.84*
1) 13.09
2) 15.59
3) 12.27
4) 15.85
5) 16.87​*Skewb: 19.22*
1) 10.00
2) 20.80
3) 21.40
4) 24.76
5) 15.46​I think I did pretty good. Beat 10 PBs and got some pretty good times otherwise.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 8, 2017)

2x2: 4.90, 4.68, 5.91, (6.03), (4.64) = 5.16
3x3: 15.96, (16.38), (13.74), 14.23, 15.56 = 15.25
4x4: (1:07.18), 59.48, (47.77), 54.85, 53.63 = 55.99
5x5: (2:14.93), 2:00.36, 2:09.86, (1:58.79), 2:06.73 = 2:05.65
6x6: 3:40.70, 3:42.83, 3:57.83, (4:00.14), (3:29.19) = 3:47.12
7x7: 5:40.98, (5:30.96), 5:31.58, 5:46.17, (6:16.22) = 5:39.54
2x2 BLD: DNF, 41.948, (34.84) = 34.84
3x3 BLD: 2:36.72, (2:07.70), DNF = 2:07.70
4x4 BLD: (15:51), DNF, DNF = 15:51
5x5 BLD: 29:24, DNF, DNF = 29:24 
Multi BLD: 4/5 (35:25)
3x3 OH: 26.55, 26.70, 28.50, (28.53), (24.15) = 27.25
3x3 WF: 1:23.22, (1:19.57), (1:30.76), 1:23.24, 1:23.12 = 1:23.19
3x3 MTS: 1:25.19, (2:05.56), 1:09.18, 1:24.93, (1:08.68) = 1:19.77
FMC: 34
2-4 Relay: 1:22.07
2-5 Relay: 3:32.62
2-6 Relay: 7:01.59
2-7 Relay: 12:43.98
Mini-Guilfrod: 7:10.648
Clock: (19.50), 17.13, 16.50, (16.31), 18.63 = 17.44
Kilominx: 44.73, (51.14), 49.11, (41.59), 48.96 = 47.606
Megaminx: 1:36.67, (1:27.17), 1:41.32, 1:36.36, (1:44.32) = 1:38.12
Pyraminx: (4.13), 4.76, 5.66, (5.95), 4.41 = 4.94
Square-1: (26.79), 35.17, 32.29, (39.10), 30.70 = 32.75
Skewb: 9.35, (6.07), 7.58, 7.80, (10.10) = 8.24


----------



## Brandon wilmoth (Apr 9, 2017)

3x3x3: 50.90, 49.75, 44.65, 42.00, 40.68 =45.59 // Should have been better


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (Apr 9, 2017)

3×3 :- 23.080, 21.209, 21.287, 19.049, 24.950


----------



## zacuber42 (Apr 9, 2017)

3x3: 17.06 (21.42) 16.40 (14.86) 18.11 = 17.19
pyra: 11.76 11.85 9.46 (15.05) (8.49) = 11.03


----------



## Jake Serpico (Apr 9, 2017)

2x2: 3.50, (4.42), (2.70), 4.25, 3.69 = *3.82 *
3x3: 14.87, (13.73), (15.76), 15.75, 14.50 = *15.05 *
OH: (45.39), 39.52, (27.08), 33.95, 31.82 = *35.10 *
2x2-4x4: *1:25.74 

Adding more solves later.*


----------



## RyuKagamine (Apr 10, 2017)

2x2x2 Blindfolded: 46.34 1:25.62 DNF =46.34/Single PB!
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF DNF 6:51.61 =6:51.61
3x3x3 With feet: 2:21.60 3:13.51 3:09.01 (2:08.21) (3:17.94) =2:54.71
234 Relay: 2:15.89/PB
2345 Relay: 5:28.18
2-6 Relay: 11:09.47
2-7 Relay: 21:53.20/4x4 OP 6x6 DP 
Mini Guildford: 12:39.93/PB
Clock: 16.39 15.34 15.71 (19.15) (14.82) =15.82/Avarage PB!!!
Megaminx: 2:36.57 (3:16.10) 2:55.46 2:49.36 (2:33.44) =2:47.13
Pyraminx: 14.42 12.46 19.51 (21.07) (12.11) =15.46
Square-1: 1:26.53 1:23.29 (1:51.99) (1:18.99) 1:19.60 =1:23.14/3rd CP N-Perm Error
Skewb: 16.17 25.30 (13.63) 15.84 (25.42) =19.10


----------



## muchacho (Apr 10, 2017)

*3x3*: 20.46, 18.01, (23.41), (16.31), 20.26 = *19.58*


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 10, 2017)

2x2 :5.13 avg, so bad
(4.196)
(6.307)
4.92
6.136
4.338

3x3:16.23 avg- 1st and 4th solves great
13.839
18.368
16.483
(12.196)
(18.450)
il add more in an edit later

2bld: DNF avg- whatevs
29.318 PB-overall
DNF
DNF

3bld:
DNF

OH:what happened?????? both times finished pll only to find not done
DNF
DNF


----------



## Bogdan (Apr 10, 2017)

*2x2x2:* (3.61), 6.24, 4.52, (8.58), 5.19-> *5.32
3x3x3:* (20.54), (14.64), 16.56, 17.07, 15.41-> *16.35
skewb:* (9.44), 8.81, 9.16, (5.65), 9.29-> *9.09
FMC:* 37 moves


Spoiler



Solution: F L2 F' U' F' L2 U2 B U' F2 U B' U' F U2 R U2 F2 R' B' R F2 R' B U' R F' L F' L' R U R' U F' U2 F

F L2 F' U' F' L2 //2x2x2
U *2 F' U2 R U2 *1 R' U' R //2x2x3
F' L F' L' //f2l-1
R U R' U F' U2 F //all but 5 corners

insertion: *1 F2 R' B' R F2 R' B R (2 moves canceled)
*2 U B U' F2 U B' U' F2 (2 moves canceled)


----------



## OJ Cubing (Apr 10, 2017)

2x2: (4.79), 5.04, 6.14, (7.07), 5.41 = 5.53
3x3: 16.29, (14.43), 16.10, (20.92), 16.32 = 16.23 //Corner Twist on the 20.92
4x4: 1:13.50, 1:12.33, (1:25.54), (1:08.49), 1:16.88 = 1:14.23
2BLD: DNF, *39.31*, 39.32
3BLD: 1:50.03, *1:47.09*, 1:55.00 = 1:50.70 Mo3
4BLD: *10:30.12*, DNF, DNF
5BLD: DNF
mBLD: 8/9 49:34.39 //execution error again!! 
3x3 OH: 38.26, 43.21, (35.85), (53.61), 38.58 = 40.01 //haha so close to sub-40
2-4 Relay: 1:45.38
2-5 Relay: 5:15.35
Pyraminx: (11.30), 11.31, (16.70), 12.75, 11.46 = 11.84
Square-1: (39.31), 37.11, (20.46 PB), 36.21, 38.77 = 37.36
Skewb: 11.92, 11.76, 12.15, (11.07), (21.29) = 11.94

Overall not bad, but not brilliant


----------



## sqAree (Apr 10, 2017)

*2x2:* (3.74), 5.05, (6.06), 5.25, 4.73 = *5.02
3x3:* 14.07, 15.51, 13.70, (11.40), (16.84) = *14.43
4x4:* 1:13.56, (1:03.65), 1:11.28, (1:15.29), 1:09.29 = *1:11.38
5x5:* 2:51.00, 2:30.61, (2:29.87), 2:33.91, (2:54.42) = *2:38.51
OH:* 22.83, 22.51, 22.50, (24.91), (18.23) = *22.62
2-4:* *1:32.95* //pb
*Clock:* 1:01.10, (DNF(50.41)), (30.95), 57.28, 47.43 = *55.27* //pb average and single
*Kilo:* (2:53.50), 2:27.11, (1:56.07), 2:01.08, 1:59.81 = *2:09.34* //first solves
*Pyra:* (8.01), 8.73, (12.22), 8.97, 10.36 = *9.36
SQ-1:* (2:19.89), (1:16.16), 1:23.99, 2:11.57, 1:26.35 = *1:40.64* //pb average and single
*Skewb:* 30.16, 29.38, 31.51, (25.24), (36.00) = *30.35* //pb average


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 11, 2017)

*2x2 Ao5: 5.88*

1. 5.25 
2. (7.91) 
3. 5.31 
4. 7.07 
5. (4.60)

I'll add more tomorrow if I have time before the next round.


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Apr 11, 2017)

2x2: 6.71, 9.74, 5.99, (5.49), (11.02) = 7.48 avg
3x3: 17.89, 16.97, (18.24), (14.97), 15.77 = 16.88 avg
4x4: 1:30.57, 1:31.34, (1:34.11), (1:28.13), 1:30.96 = 1:30.96 avg (PB avg/single )
5x5: 3:31.22, (4:30.83) lol , 3:19.91, 3:47.37, (3:11.83) = 3:32.83 avg (PB avg/single )
2x2-4x4: 2:17.56
Pyraminx: 9.67, (7.92), 10.27, 9.46, (11.55) = 9.80 avg :/
Skewb: 7.72, (6.95), 10.44, (11.61), 10.39 = 9.52 avg

Had fun! I don't do big cubes yet and that's why I got PBs. Looking forward to more of these in the future!


----------



## EmperorZant (Apr 11, 2017)

2x2 - *5.33* Average: 5.52, (4.56), 5.20, 5.28, (6.10)
3x3 - *14.35* Average: 14.69, (18.03), 15.46, (9.71), 12.91
(Sub-10 Single… lol that’s sick)
4x4 - *1:09.90* Average: 1:11.11, (1:04.86), (1:11.91), 1:11.01, 1:07.57
3x3 OH - *21.77* Average: (24.17), 20.41, 22.31, (19.77), 22.58+
2-4 Relay - *1:26.10*


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 11, 2017)

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF
4x4x4 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Fast memo times for me though, and the next was a success.
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF, DNF, 11:02.26 = *11:02.26
Multi-BLD*: *17/20* in *57:26.30*
First attempt at 20, great time.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 11, 2017)

Results week 14: congratulations to bacyril, Christopher and Isaac!

*2x2x2*(30)

 1.91 WACWCA
 2.94 lejitcuber
 2.99 cuberkid10
 3.01 Isaac Lai
 3.29 FastCubeMaster
 3.70 SolveThatCube
 3.81 Jake Serpico
 4.23 Ordway Persyn
 4.29 bacyril
 5.01 sqAree
 5.13 Garrett C.
 5.16 Christopher Cabrera
 5.32 Bogdan
 5.33 EmperorZant
 5.51 Now3852
 5.53 OJ Cubing
 5.88 CornerCutter
 6.16 [email protected]
 6.16 pearlie05
 6.19 T1_M0
 7.09 h2f
 7.12 xyzzy
 7.13 The Blockhead
 7.48 BirdPuzzles
 8.90 arbivara
 13.42 Lili Martin
 13.65 FireCuber
 14.87 Jacck
 15.04 MatsBergsten
 23.36 jam66150
*3x3x3 *(34)

 9.07 lejitcuber
 9.55 WACWCA
 10.18 Isaac Lai
 10.23 FastCubeMaster
 10.80 SolveThatCube
 11.60 Now3852
 12.98 bacyril
 13.08 GenTheThief
 13.13 Ordway Persyn
 13.88 JustinTimeCuber
 14.35 EmperorZant
 14.43 sqAree
 15.04 Jake Serpico
 15.25 Christopher Cabrera
 16.22 Garrett C.
 16.24 OJ Cubing
 16.35 Bogdan
 16.88 BirdPuzzles
 17.19 zacuber42
 17.64 xyzzy
 18.03 CornerCutter
 18.72 h2f
 19.58 muchacho
 23.28 pearlie05
 23.52 T1_M0
 23.86 The Blockhead
 31.20 Jacck
 33.61 arbivara
 33.90 Lili Martin
 37.31 MatsBergsten
 42.18 FireCuber
 43.06 Alpha_Ethan_Smith24
 45.47 Brandon wilmoth
 1:23.45 jam66150
*4x4x4*(21)

 38.85 lejitcuber
 41.59 Isaac Lai
 43.78 SolveThatCube
 47.63 FastCubeMaster
 50.59 bacyril
 55.99 Christopher Cabrera
 59.31 xyzzy
 59.48 Ordway Persyn
 59.99 Now3852
 1:09.90 EmperorZant
 1:11.38 sqAree
 1:14.24 OJ Cubing
 1:19.62 h2f
 1:30.96 BirdPuzzles
 1:48.72 T1_M0
 1:55.29 bubbagrub
 1:58.57 The Blockhead
 2:10.43 pearlie05
 2:12.65 Lili Martin
 2:27.66 MatsBergsten
 3:33.87 arbivara
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:17.38 lejitcuber
 1:24.34 Isaac Lai
 1:26.67 SolveThatCube
 1:37.80 bacyril
 1:41.87 FastCubeMaster
 1:42.05 Ordway Persyn
 1:59.84 Now3852
 2:05.65 Christopher Cabrera
 2:13.17 xyzzy
 2:38.51 sqAree
 3:05.82 The Blockhead
 3:32.83 BirdPuzzles
 3:51.65 MatsBergsten
 3:59.37 T1_M0
 4:06.64 Lili Martin
 7:26.41 arbivara
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:45.24 bacyril
 3:08.43 SolveThatCube
 3:20.16 Isaac Lai
 3:47.12 Christopher Cabrera
 6:00.86 The Blockhead
 6:33.54 xyzzy
 7:53.18 MatsBergsten
 8:26.50 Lili Martin
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:00.11 bacyril
 5:30.48 FastCubeMaster
 5:39.58 Christopher Cabrera
 6:39.59 xyzzy
 8:16.90 The Blockhead
12:41.25 Lili Martin
12:44.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 17.35 GenTheThief
 18.83 Isaac Lai
 19.75 SolveThatCube
 19.95 FastCubeMaster
 20.01 lejitcuber
 21.77 EmperorZant
 22.61 sqAree
 27.25 Christopher Cabrera
 33.74 Now3852
 34.14 h2f
 35.10 Jake Serpico
 36.38 xyzzy
 36.73 bacyril
 40.02 OJ Cubing
 43.09 Ordway Persyn
 45.70 bubbagrub
 54.71 T1_M0
 1:00.81 arbivara
 1:06.41 Jacck
 1:16.98 The Blockhead
 1:37.88 Lili Martin
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:23.19 Christopher Cabrera
 2:54.71 RyuKagamine
 3:01.38 bubbagrub
 5:37.82 bacyril
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 3.62 asacuber
 6.06 Isaac Lai
 18.96 MatsBergsten
 28.56 h2f
 32.26 bacyril
 34.84 Christopher Cabrera
 39.31 OJ Cubing
 46.34 RyuKagamine
 1:00.30 T1_M0
 1:33.23 Jacck
 1:52.98 arbivara
 DNF Garrett C.
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 1:25.02 MatsBergsten
 1:47.09 OJ Cubing
 2:06.80 bacyril
 2:07.70 Christopher Cabrera
 3:40.84 T1_M0
 4:30.54 Jacck
 6:51.61 RyuKagamine
 DNF h2f
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF Garrett C.
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 8:46.36 MatsBergsten
10:30.12 OJ Cubing
15:51.00 Christopher Cabrera
17:49.00 bacyril
 DNF Jacck
 DNF h2f
 DNF Keroma12
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

11:02.26 Keroma12
14:24.28 MatsBergsten
19:43.96 h2f
29:24.00 Christopher Cabrera
33:10.87 bacyril
 DNF OJ Cubing
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

50:44.08 Jacck
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

17/20 (57:26)  Keroma12
8/9 (49:34)  OJ Cubing
6/6 (25:15)  MatsBergsten
4/5 (35:25)  Christopher Cabrera
2/3 (18:10)  bacyril
0/2 (14:42)  xyzzy
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 44.86 bacyril
 1:19.77 Christopher Cabrera
 1:31.85 xyzzy
 3:00.70 T1_M0
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 54.68 Isaac Lai
 1:01.49 FastCubeMaster
 1:10.81 bacyril
 1:18.89 Now3852
 1:22.07 Christopher Cabrera
 1:25.74 Jake Serpico
 1:26.10 EmperorZant
 1:32.95 sqAree
 1:45.38 OJ Cubing
 1:48.41 CornerCutter
 2:15.89 RyuKagamine
 2:16.07 T1_M0
 2:17.56 BirdPuzzles
 2:17.66 xyzzy
 2:34.00 The Blockhead
 2:41.82 MatsBergsten
 2:53.52 pearlie05
 3:02.48 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:34.12 Isaac Lai
 2:53.92 bacyril
 3:01.94 FastCubeMaster
 3:29.31 Now3852
 3:32.62 Christopher Cabrera
 4:02.72 xyzzy
 5:15.35 OJ Cubing
 5:16.71 The Blockhead
 5:28.18 RyuKagamine
 5:59.20 T1_M0
 7:08.92 Lili Martin
 7:42.85 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(8)

 6:01.63 bacyril
 6:37.69 FastCubeMaster
 7:01.59 Christopher Cabrera
11:09.47 RyuKagamine
11:17.57 The Blockhead
14:19.99 One Wheel
15:38.05 Lili Martin
16:43.67 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(5)

 9:30.31 bacyril
12:43.98 Christopher Cabrera
19:01.67 The Blockhead
21:53.20 RyuKagamine
30:37.07 Lili Martin
*MiniGuildford*(5)

 4:33.21 lejitcuber
 6:14.84 bacyril
 7:10.64 Christopher Cabrera
12:39.93 RyuKagamine
20:58.80 Lili Martin
*Kilominx*(6)

 38.33 bacyril
 47.45 FastCubeMaster
 47.60 Christopher Cabrera
 1:20.69 The Blockhead
 1:39.66 Lili Martin
 2:09.33 sqAree
*Skewb*(17)

 3.21 lejitcuber
 5.72 Isaac Lai
 7.29 bacyril
 8.24 Christopher Cabrera
 8.55 FastCubeMaster
 8.60 Ordway Persyn
 8.66 bubbagrub
 9.09 Bogdan
 9.52 BirdPuzzles
 11.27 T1_M0
 11.94 OJ Cubing
 13.44 Lili Martin
 19.10 RyuKagamine
 19.22 The Blockhead
 23.01 Jacck
 30.35 sqAree
 36.44 arbivara
*Clock*(6)

 10.89 lejitcuber
 15.81 RyuKagamine
 17.42 Christopher Cabrera
 18.06 bacyril
 55.27 sqAree
 1:09.60 Lili Martin
*Pyraminx*(20)

 3.84 lejitcuber
 4.33 FastCubeMaster
 4.94 Christopher Cabrera
 5.67 Isaac Lai
 5.91 SolveThatCube
 5.99 bacyril
 7.42 CornerCutter
 9.16 T1_M0
 9.35 sqAree
 9.80 BirdPuzzles
 10.02 Ordway Persyn
 10.88 pearlie05
 11.02 zacuber42
 11.84 OJ Cubing
 13.15 Now3852
 14.20 FireCuber
 14.84 The Blockhead
 15.46 RyuKagamine
 19.74 Jacck
 45.55 Lili Martin
*Megaminx*(11)

 57.19 Isaac Lai
 1:01.70 lejitcuber
 1:21.78 GenTheThief
 1:27.10 bacyril
 1:38.12 Christopher Cabrera
 1:38.84 FastCubeMaster
 2:47.13 RyuKagamine
 2:52.93 The Blockhead
 3:58.14 One Wheel
 4:23.51 xyzzy
 4:44.00 Lili Martin
*Square-1*(13)

 11.79 lejitcuber
 17.45 Isaac Lai
 23.90 bacyril
 24.27 FastCubeMaster
 32.72 Christopher Cabrera
 37.36 OJ Cubing
 41.13 h2f
 42.19 T1_M0
 44.47 xyzzy
 1:23.14 RyuKagamine
 1:31.30 Jacck
 1:40.64 sqAree
 2:58.25 Lili Martin
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

30 xyzzy
32 DuLe
33 bubbagrub
33 arbivara
34 Jacck
34 Christopher Cabrera
37 Bogdan
40 h2f
46 T1_M0

*Contest results*

340 bacyril
336 Christopher Cabrera
260 Isaac Lai
245 FastCubeMaster
223 lejitcuber
187 OJ Cubing
158 MatsBergsten
156 xyzzy
156 SolveThatCube
138 sqAree
137 T1_M0
136 Now3852
131 h2f
124 Ordway Persyn
122 The Blockhead
103 Lili Martin
98 RyuKagamine
96 EmperorZant
84 Jacck
82 BirdPuzzles
81 Jake Serpico
68 GenTheThief
68 WACWCA
65 Bogdan
61 arbivara
61 Keroma12
60 CornerCutter
55 bubbagrub
55 Garrett C.
52 pearlie05
30 cuberkid10
29 zacuber42
28 JustinTimeCuber
20 FireCuber
18 DuLe
15 asacuber
15 muchacho
15 [email protected]
14 One Wheel
7 jam66150
6 Alpha_Ethan_Smith24
5 Brandon wilmoth


----------



## sqAree (Apr 11, 2017)

sqAree said:


> *OH:* 2.83, 22.51, 22.50, (24.91), (18.23) = *22.62*



Sorry, copy paste mistake, the first number is meant to be "22.83". So please do correct my OH result.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 11, 2017)

sqAree said:


> Sorry, copy paste mistake, the first number is meant to be "22.83". So please do correct my OH result.


OK, done. I don't understand why my program did not tell, it should warn for OH < 10 secs.
Thanks


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 11, 2017)

Can I still add more puzzles?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 11, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Can I still add more puzzles?


Yes, if you want to, but why not do that for next comp instead?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 11, 2017)

Aww pretty fast people this week, didn't win anything.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 11, 2017)

Here are the rest of my times

3x3: 18.03 //BAD

1. (19.42) 
2. 18.76 
3. 17.04 
4. (15.91) 
5. 18.28 

Pyraminx: 7.43

1. (7.13) 
2. 7.19 
3. 7.40 
4. 7.68 
5. (8.46) 

2-3-4 Relay: 1:48.41


----------



## The Blockhead (Apr 12, 2017)

One thing I noticed, I did a 2-3-4-5-6 and a 2-3-4-5-6-7 relay, but you didn't put me up there fro some reason. Any way to fix that?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 12, 2017)

The Blockhead said:


> One thing I noticed, I did a 2-3-4-5-6 and a 2-3-4-5-6-7 relay, but you didn't put me up there fro some reason. Any way to fix that?


Sorry, my mistake. On the old relays you could write 2x5 and 2x4 but the new ones did not accept that. (but 26 and 2-6 and 2+3+4+5+6 and .... It is marvellous how many ways people can invent to
write event names ).
But now it is fixed, both this week and in the future.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I submitted some solves earlier on in the week via the website, but I'm not in the results at all. It's possible I'm thinking of last week and didn't actually do any this week though.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 13, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> I'm pretty sure I submitted some solves earlier on in the week via the website, but I'm not in the results at all. It's possible I'm thinking of last week and didn't actually do any this week though.


Lol, I was wondering why I couldn't see your name anywhere


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 13, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> I'm pretty sure I submitted some solves earlier on in the week via the website, but I'm not in the results at all. It's possible I'm thinking of last week and didn't actually do any this week though.


Noops, these are the ones for week 14: (excerpt from the result file)
*h2f (userId=655)
WACWCA (userId=893)
username... (userId=972)
Jacck (userId=1129)
[email protected] (userId=1303)*

You can check for yourself (if you did not know), you can still log in for
old competitions although you cannot enter new times.


----------

